# Michiana Trial



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone have any updates on this event?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

25 back to the waterblind in the am; 27 back to the waterblind in the open. Great weather today. Minor stakes on Sunday!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Another Dallesasse bloodbath. Ebner is trying to hold him back, but to no avail. Contestants are sick.... Actually, Dick wanted me to write this. Blind through lillypads. Very natural environment.

Open has a double waterblind.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any further updates? 
Thanks.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur:

1st- Mickey Hines (2.5 years old!)
2nd- Gierman
3rd- Gierman
4th- Dozer Judas

Forgot the jams.... sorry.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Any news.on the Q or Derby?


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

The Q is running water right now, 10 dogs running.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep us posted Sara.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby was won by Westshore Buddy

Redd Man, Smudge XXVII and Lightninbolts Duck Doctor placed

Smokeless War Dance, Oldsquaw's Miss Daria and TopBrass Hawks Red Wing Jammed


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

What about the Open placements?


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Qual results-
1st Dwight Gregory with Boy
2nd Sue Kennedy with Kelly
3rd John Goudge with Willie
4th Chris Byers with Bell
RJ Shannon Wood with Tator
Jams Shannon Wood with Buddy, Fred Kampo with Smudge, 
and me with Rhino the curly...our first FT ribbon.....


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Hawks said:


> Derby was won by Westshore Buddy
> 
> Redd Man, Smudge XXVII and Lightninbolts Duck Doctor placed
> 
> Smokeless War Dance, Oldsquaw's Miss Daria and TopBrass Hawks Red Wing Jammed


Way to go Chris and Doc! 2nd Derby Placement! 

Fluffies Rule!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks Michelle,he's been a hoot,lots of fun to play with.


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Chris and Doc, another golden on its way to the big league


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats to Dwight Gregory. All that hard work is paying off. Well deserved!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats to Dwight for his Q win and to Chris for his Derby second.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job Sara and Rhino. Your gonna have to get that boy in to the salon and get his jerry curl tuned up for another magazine cover.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> What about the Open placements?


Dusty Hines won..... I don't recall the other placements. Amateurs ruled, I recall that.

Honor Bledsoe, Makala Exo and Skye Haight all took jams.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice job Susan!!!!.....way to beat those darn Pros!!!!!


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> Amateur:
> 
> 1st- Mickey Hines (2.5 years old!)


WOW!! Way to go Charlie!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

vanman said:


> thanks Michelle,he's been a hoot,lots of fun to play with.


Yep your golden boys are on their way to big time field trial stardom!
Watch out ....here comes the "fluffy" bridgade!

Totally amateur trained is saying quite a bit about their owner! 

Way to go....Go Team Clyde and Team Baby Doc!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

I wanna see these dogs. Heard alot about them, was hoping to see them in CO. Sucks that you couldn't get off work, Chris. Why don't you come east and run/kick our butts some, so we can see them?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Bait said:


> I wanna see these dogs. Heard alot about them, was hoping to see them in CO. Sucks that you couldn't get off work, Chris. Why don't you come east and run/kick our butts some, so we can see them?


 
Here is Doc a year or so ago stealing birds from the Derby stake at Mid IL.


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

TimThurby said:


> Here is Doc a year or so ago stealing birds from the Derby stake at Mid IL.


PRICELESS...


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Bev on her Open Jam, fluffies rule!!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Prairie Hill's said:


> PRICELESS...


Yup! Priceless is the word! 
And, Congrats Chris and Congrats Bev!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks golden buddies.Hope Michelle didnt say too much,wont be able to live up to it.Tim that picture u took ,brings a tear.amazing how fast they grow and be4 you know it they are slowing down.Enjoy every minute of the ride!Im going to the specialty next year.Gotta friend to visit in GA.Not far from Madison.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Lee N said:


> Congrats to Dwight Gregory. All that hard work is paying off. Well deserved!



Thanks 
And nice job to everyone that ran a dog this past weekend. I got to see some great dog work and first class handling.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

vanman said:


> thanks Michelle,he's been a hoot,lots of fun to play with.



Wonderful picture!  , hope you have a copy to save. Thanks for posting it Tim! 

Congratulations on your Derby success as well !!!! 

"Totally amateur trained is saying quite a bit about their owner!" ... awesome. 

Judy

PS..and Bev isn't doing too badly, either!!!!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

got to watch Pixie run with Bev at the wheel.Fine pair.what a team,Earl D. will be driving Doc next weekend.Ill be in ND doin the real thing with Bomber and Clyde.(cant wait)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I think I can say that Anne and I had a great time judging the derby. It was a great group of contestants!

We had 13 starters, and 7 finishers. It just happened that 2 of the 4 placements were fluffies!  as well as one of the jams! Great water entries on those swamp collies!  (And, it was a cold day.... I had my scarf and gloves out in the morning!) I looked around and saw no big towels or bandanas! 

We had a new handler/competitor in the group, who had only run one other derby, (won the Golden specialty derby) who did a Great job! Welcome to the sport! I think that one win hooked him, and his second derby was a VERY nice finish! 

Thanks for a great day!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Ernie Hawkins is in it for the long haul .got to talk to him,great guy nice dog and he IS HOOKED!!!!Congrats on the GRCA Derby win also.Thanks to Anne and Susan for putting on a quality derby.Abig congrats to Mikee also on his Am placement.Bet he cant wait to pick up that bow!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for the Golden Retriever PR for their great work in your Derby, Susan!!!  

Your enthusiasm for your judging assignment is great to read.. 

Also, congratulations on all the success that you have had with your own retrievers this year!

Wishing you lots more!

Judy

PS....Congratulations to Ernie Hawkins and his Derby Golden, TopBrass Hawks Red Wing, "Red", too for their JAM..not to mention the GRCA Derby win!!!
.
...and....Wow!! Redd Man, "Chewey" ! Congratulations Suzanne!!  , along with his owners, Phil & Mary Heye , of course  .....

Lightninbolts Duck Doctor, "Doc", Christopher Van Eimeren and Earl Dillow (who gives great advice, insight into training), Lots of Congrats!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Judy Chute said:


> Wonderful picture!  , hope you have a copy to save. Thanks for posting it Tim!
> 
> Congratulations on your Derby success as well !!!!
> 
> ...


What a fun pic Tim! Loved it! What a cute little thief! Go Baby Doc!

Yea Bev does a great job with Pixie.....got to watch em together at the Specialty! 

Had so much fun with everyone at GRCA Specialty this year.....always with my best friends Bait & Kate and John and meet so many new friends too! Got to meet Dixie Darlin's Big Daddy Jake and Andy and Lorie! Way to go Team Jake! Jake was so awesome winning the Open! 

Have fun Chris Hunting and Go Baby Doc!


----------



## tenbears (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you Susan Bledsoe for a very nice Sunday. The Derby was about marking. NO TRICKS! We talked very little about the placements. We (judges) had the same placements. It is so nice to judge with someone you can agree with! Thanks again Susan.


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats to Chris and Doc. I was waiting hear how you did at that trial.

Steve


----------

